# American FlagFish & Endler's Livebearer ???



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

So, I have been doing some research about small fish, that arent that common, to put into my smaller tank when I upgrade it next week...and I decided on adding an American Flag Killifish (Jordanella Floridae) and Endler's Livebearer to my tank that has guppies, a balloon molly, and my ADF. My guppies are all male, so I am going to make sure the endler's are male as well since they can crossbreed.

I couldnt find them and didnt want to pay that much to order them online...so I called one of my local fish stores and they will have them in for me next week!!! YAY!

Anyone have any experiance with these guys? 

Am I correct that the American Flagfish will get along with the guppies and molly?? I know the endler's will be fine. Its more the Flagfish I am unfamiliar with...any thoughts on how many Flagfish to keep it happy, one or does it need to be in a small shoal?

Thanks in advance for any opinions and insight!!!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

No, I would NOT advise mixing the _Jordanella floridae_ with any of your fish especially balloon mollies and frogs. They are better off in a more spacious tank where others will have a chance to get away from their belligerence. My last flagfish nipped everyone easily.

Flagfish do not need to be kept in a group. They do well in pair, singly or small groups.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Lupin said:


> No, I would NOT advise mixing the _Jordanella floridae_ with any of your fish especially balloon mollies and frogs. They are better off in a more spacious tank where others will have a chance to get away from their belligerence. My last flagfish nipped everyone easily.
> 
> Flagfish do not need to be kept in a group. They do well in pair, singly or small groups.


 
Awesome info, Lupin, as always. Thanks a bunch!!

I had done some more in depth research on them, and when they were compared to dwarf cichlids, I was like "oh no!" LOL 

Thanks, you saved me a big hassle!!! Gonna skip the flagfish, but for sure getting the Endler's.

I am upgrading my 5 gal to a 10 gal and removing my evil serpae tetras from my 29 gal (removing the shark too bc it keeps chopping down my live plants like a beaver!!!) and will add my guppies and molly to the larger tank. And if I put my frog in the larger tank, I could do the flagfish in the 10 by itself, maybe 2 or 3 of them (all female preferably)...but before I decide on that...how are their personalities? Ideally, since my smaller tank is in my kitchen, I want fish that are interactive with me. Like my guppies and molly come over to the side of the tank and watch me cook dinner and such...are the flagfish personal like that???

If the flagfish have bland personalities...any idea of what kind of fish does that could be housed happily in a 10 gal I could look into??? I have already considered a betta (in which I would add a school of smaller fish like neons, and keep my frog, as I have done this in the past with no issue), I also considered sparkling gourami, but they dont have the personality I want. Also considered dwarf puffers (no frog in the tank of course) but I dont want to deal with the live food, and they are too small & could easily get sucked into my filter intake on the filter I will be using for that tank (tetra 10i Whisper).

Just looking for other suggestions I may have overlooked. I am thinking small, personality, and unique and/or very pretty. :-D


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

They're nice to have. They act more like cichlids even though they are actually killifish. I mistook them for cichlids because of their personalities. They tend to harass anyone, even each other. A 10g will support 3-4 of them just fine. They are hardworking algae eaters preferring hair algae.


----------

